# Jones Aviator vs Mtn Twin



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For what you described, you should be looking at the Aviator or Flagship, not the Mountain Twin.

I love RCR. All the grip of camber between the bindings, but catch free and playful in the tips due to the rocker.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! 

Arent modern camber boards less catchy regardless? Also a size 12 boot poses a problem with no wide flagships. Probably need 256/257+ waist width eh?


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Linville. You still hanging on to the dbx? I have enjoyed riding it this season. She's a pretty durable deck too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, still loving the DBX. Currently rolling with that, a 164 Charlie Slasher and a 161 Slash Straight. One of the CS or Straight probably won't make the cut. I generally stick with one everyday board and one powder board. Been rocking that CS for 3 seasons now, might be time for something new.


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

I may replace my middle-of-the-road board soon too. The proto's fine but after a few years you get that itch for new toys... And I'd rather have RCR anyway!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I have more than 30 days on snow on all 3 Jones boards mentioned in this thread.

*Aviator* - This is a great board. I actually use mine as a freestyle park/pipe board. It has all the feel and pop of camber that I personally love. The less catchy edges are indeed less catchy but if you are coming from a reverse camber or hybrid board you'll still find it very catch in comparison. 

*Pros:*
- Camber! Tried and true. Feels right.
- Rails quite well but the lifted edges help for little mistakes.
- Medium flex so it can be a little more versatile when moving from park to all-mountain. 
- The shape is similar to the Flagship and thus so is the performance. Although softer.

*Cons:*
- Medium flex still isn't stiff enough for hard lines.
- It still isn't a powder board.
- No twin shape / flex means you park/pipe riding has a different feel.

*Mountain Twin* - If I could only own one board. It would be this board without a doubt. However, don't expect it to carve like the flagship, pop like the aviator, or rule the park like an actual park-specific board. That being said it does everything well enough and looks great.

*Pros:*
- Great do-it-all shape
- Enough setback and wide enough to float well in powder
- Twin tip/tail for park fun.
- Softer flex makes it playful
- Hybrid camber keeps you off your face when you make a mistake

*Cons:*
- Not as much pop as similar boards like the ProtoCT.
- Softer flex gets in the way when charging hard.
- Doesn't float as well as a powder specific board (k2 Gyrator, Jones Hovercraft are my comparisons)
- A lot of people asked me if they could ride it. A little annoying after a while.

*Flagship Carbon* - This board is basically a rocket. Point it and go. Super technical lines are no problem. I never worry about overriding the board. However, if you get lazy the board will punish you for it. Powder on the board is great but not as fun feeling as the hovercraft.

*Pros:*
- FAST
- Big nose floats well
- Handles steep technical lines without issue
- Stiff flex allows you to power over crud, rocks, and other crap.

*Cons:*
- Stiff flex will tire you out if you aren't up for it.
- Not that anyone would but don't bring it to the park. The pipe is fun but why?
- If you make a mistake the board will let you know in a pretty harsh manner. 
- Carbon rides very different than the wood version. I think it is worth the cost. Not everyone agrees.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the relevant info! I'm actually talking about the 2015 models though. The aviator and twin are both described as 7/10 stiffness this year, and the twin is centered. I don't know about the 2014 aviator, but the 2015 has a 9600 sintered base. Also the 2014 and 2015 carbon flagship don't come in a 156-158 wide, which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Bertieman said:


> Thanks for the relevant info! I'm actually talking about the 2015 models though. The aviator and twin are both described as 7/10 stiffness this year, and the twin is centered. I don't know about the 2014 aviator, but the 2015 has a 9600 sintered base. Also the 2014 and 2015 carbon flagship don't come in a 156-158 wide, which is what I'm looking for.


The aviator hasn't changed (base is probably the same) much and since it's in the line it is good to see the mountain twin go back to being centered. Although I'm going to assume the flex will still feel the same.


----------



## JaimeNG (Nov 23, 2016)

binarypie said:


> I have more than 30 days on snow on all 3 Jones boards mentioned in this thread.
> 
> *Aviator* - This is a great board. I actually use mine as a freestyle park/pipe board. It has all the feel and pop of camber that I personally love. The less catchy edges are indeed less catchy but if you are coming from a reverse camber or hybrid board you'll still find it very catch in comparison.
> 
> ...


This is really helpful thanks! Which would you suggest for somebody that does mostly resort riding but that also does quite a bit of freeride. My options are Ultra Mtn Twin 157, Mtn Twin 157, or Aviator 158? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bertieman said:


> Thanks for the relevant info! I'm actually talking about the 2015 models though. The aviator and twin are both described as 7/10 stiffness this year, *and the twin is centered*. I don't know about the 2014 aviator, but the 2015 has a 9600 sintered base. Also the 2014 and 2015 carbon flagship don't come in a 156-158 wide, which is what I'm looking for.


That is a common mispercpetion. MT is actually slightly set back.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Binarypie:

Great review!

Loved the way you presented the info. 

Greatly appreciated.

1:


----------

